# Παπαγάλοι > Είδη - Ράτσες... > Μεσαίου μεγέθους παπαγάλοι >  Ποια η γνώμη σας για white capped pionus?

## ktistis

Παιδιά ποια η γνωμη σας για white capped pionus .Το είδα και αυτο και μου αρεσε .είναι ήσυχο.είναι πεχνιδιάρικο θα με θέλει συνέχεια κοντα του.Είναι επείγον θέλω να καταλήξω σε ένα είδος μεχρι τις 29 αυγουστου που θα ερθω ελλαδα για να τον παρω απο εκεί

----------


## lagreco69

Ομορφος παπαγαλος!! Γρηγορη αλλα το θεμα δεν ειναι τι αρεσει σε εμας αλλα σε εσενα!!

----------


## COMASCO

ειναι πολυ ομορφο και αυτο το ειδος!συμφωνω πολυ με τον δημητρη!εσυ τι θες...κατσε σκεψου...δες και τι προυποθεσεις θελει το καθε ειδος και τα σχετικα...και αποφασιζεις τοτε και πραττεις...οχι βιαστικες κινησεις!

----------


## Assimakis

Είναι ωραίος παπαγάλος

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γρηγόρη, ρίξε μια ματιά αν θέλεις σε αντίστοιχο θέμα, White-capped pionus parrot....θέλω και εγώ...!

----------


## ktistis

Ναι παιδια απλά ρωτάω αν έχει κανεις και ξέρετε συνήθειες κτλ

----------


## Oneiropagida

Γρηγόρη από όσο θυμάμαι τέτοιο είδος παπαγάλου έχουν τα μέλη *daras* και *Εφη*...... αν τους έστελνες ένα πμ ίσως να μπορέσεις να πάρεις τις πληροφορίες που θέλεις!

----------


## ktistis

Ευχαριστώ πολύ Φανή θα ρωτήσω και θα το γράψω και εδώ

----------

